# Abu Dhabi-Golf Gardens



## moscowbni (Jun 12, 2010)

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi (with my wife and two very young kids) in a few weeks and will live at Golf Gardens if all goes according to plan. 

Can anyone that lives there tell me what it is like as a community. Any tips in getting a deal on the rent. Anything to look out for, or something specific to ask for, from the rental agent? 

What are the utility hookup fees, and monthly bills to expect. How much did your curtains cost? Do they have gas in the kitchen for a stove, or is it all electric?

Any help or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you end up moving to golf gardens? Looking at the possibility of moving there myself. Did you join the club as well?


----------



## moscowbni (Jun 12, 2010)

*Golf Gardens*



dchou1107 said:


> Did you end up moving to golf gardens? Looking at the possibility of moving there myself. Did you join the club as well?


No, I ended up finding a place at SAS Al Nakhl Village, just around the corner. more open space, bigger yard, better price, but a little older looking...impressive pool area. Better fit for the family.

And one week before I was supposed to move the job fell through. Am now in Qatar.


----------

